# A chance meeting and my first purchases



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I had a day off so figured I'd check out the local Halloween stores to see what's been added. Stopped by Spirit which now has about 2/3 of their stuff in and are still setting up displays. I see this suspicious looking character rifling through some Halloween music cd's. It's MotelSixx!
So we start talking Halloween and he shows me the video of his new Michael Myers prop (way cool!).
Dave then sees his neighbor who is also building a display in his yard and seems to be really getting into it. so the three of us stand there and talk Halloween for awhile.
I then hit up Factory Card outlet and pick up a pair of zombie arms with stakes that go into the ground. Up to Target, where they are putting up their stuff (was told they's have it all out by the end of the week). Got a nice set of lights. Then went to Party City where they had some skull mirrors marked off 50% so got one of those. Not really impressed with PC. Lots of the same stuff as last year. This was the first stuff I've bought this year and it was fun to bring some new stuff home, and to hook up with another forum member and local haunter. Dave and I also got information on a Haunted House opening up soon at a local downtown hotel. The season is almost in full swing in Eerie, PA.:smoking::jol:
Now all we need is lewlew to make some real trouble!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Now that was a great way to start the shopping season.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see you're doing your part to help boost the local economy


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sounds like a great way to spend a day off.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like you had a good day. I'm still waiting for our local Spirit to open.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Vlad said:


> Now that was a great way to start the shopping season.


I'm easing into it slowly



RoxyBlue said:


> I see you're doing your part to help boost the local economy


More like China's economy, but I scored some good stuff.



Bone Dancer said:


> Sounds like a great way to spend a day off.


It really was enjoyable



Spooky1 said:


> Sounds like you had a good day. I'm still waiting for our local Spirit to open.


Ya know, I'm glad our Spirit is open, but I'd rather they didn't open until they were all set up. It's irritating to go back 2-3 times and they still are setting up with big empty areas in the store. There is a lot of stuff they don't even have in stock yet and boxes all over. Kind of disappointing. Guess I'll have to kep checking back. DARN!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ummm..define "hook up"....


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am so incredibly jeolous, there is not a single store around me with a single halloween thing in it yet. I was in Home Depot yesterday picking up some supplies for work, walked around the entire store, nothing. Went over to SuperWal-Mart, nothing, went to Target, nothing. Guess I have to wait a couple more weeks


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds like a fun day. I was in our local spirit store yesterday and met up with the guy who made my mask for me last year. We're talking about him making a latex facial application for me for this year, and co-conspiring on setting up a charity haunt for next year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I suppose you were out buying masks. I heard you ran out.  I've got a bunch now.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

our spirit in redding ca. opened a week early this year. They to are still getting stuff in but they had some new items in. was kinda nice when you go in thru the door for the first time of the year and the crew working there has been waiting for you to come in and "whats the theme this year????" felt almost like norm on cheers...lol


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> I suppose you were out buying masks. I heard you ran out.  I've got a bunch now.


You know how to hurt a guy!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I have to say, went into Wally yesterday and they had the WHOLE lawn & garden section of the store filled with Halloween stuff!! I was REALLY surprised!! Last year at this time it was filled with (gasp!!) Christmas stuff!! I guess enough people complained!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Suuuuurrree... have an Eerie haunter's party at Spirit and don't invite me. I see how you guys are.

Remember, I know where you guys live. That nice crypt and a couple of nice monuments might find their way into the back of my truck.

Gotta say, I did check out Spirit later on and was a little disappointed as well.

And...yeah.. I want to know what you mean by 'hook up' too. I'll have to watch out for you guys.:googly:


----------

